# has anyone used the deer antlers?



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting my lab one of those deer antlers from the store but I am a little hesitant to use it because I don't want it to train my dog to bite too hard. I also am worried about it causing issues with his teeth and possibly breaking a tooth or something like that. Has anyone else used one for their pups with good results or should I just go ahead and avoid them all together.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I use deer antlers. I get them from people that collect them in the woods near where I live in Montana. 
Anything *can* crack a tooth. I find that mine don't bite down on the antlers very hard. I used to give them marrow bones, one of my dogs in particular would go nuts he would bite so hard. I don't give them marrow bones anymore, it was just a matter of time before Seamus would break a tooth. 

I was just discussing this the other day with my friend that has Belgian tervs. One of her dogs got a crack from eating a crunchy treat.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Allowing a dog to chew on ahrd items is NOT going to cause them to learn to bite hard-trust me!
my dogs eat whole deer spine sections in several crunches-their bite strength is amazing to witness! just the other day my 2 year old male snapped a green tree (about 2 inches thick) right in half in one single bite,( pretty impressive if youve ever tried to snap a green branch off a tree-youll understand)

How ever, smal children lend him their ears all of the time as he has an ear 'fetish" and enjoys nibbling and licking ears-never heard so much as an "ouch" out of anyone who gets their ears nibbled by him.

Also, he plays with my 1 year old Chimera-who has thinner legs, been playing with her since she was 8 week old pup- he enjoys chewing on her legs and chewing on her ears with his back molars (you know for crunching?)
she just sits their like "are you dont yet?" her legs are thinner then deer legs-and when he has had deer legs before he has split them-so if chewing on antlers were enough to teach him to bite hard-you can bet Chimera would of been dead by now with mush for legs and none existant ears, along with the small children whos ears he nibbles on!

As far as cracking teeth- that is always a possabilty, and i think it depends on the dog behind the chewing, some dogs know when to lighten up and some just dont care, i would buy the antler, and give it to him and then watch him-if he is chewing very very hard, i would take it away-if he is chewing hardily but not biting down super hard, i would leave him to it.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My 2 small dogs (less than 10 lbs) love deer antlers. I have not had any problems with it harming their teeth.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I give my 3 antlers, they are from the woods though, not from a store so not cut or anything. They seem to chew pretty hard on them, it sounds awful to my ears but haven't had any broken teeth yet (crosses fingers). There just isn't a lot of things my dogs don't destroy asap so as long as we don't have problems with them I will continue to give antlers.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

There has been an influx of slab fractures reported as of late, and it's been a cause for concern, there are a few articles out that are showing more and more vets seeing the same thing caused by antlers... I gave some to tobi, and I grew wary of them, he chews very hard, and the last thing I want is for him to lose his teeth... I'm not saying all antlers will cause this but animals that can charge and slam these peices of bone together at combined speeds in excess of 40 miles per hour make me wonder how truly solid they are. It's all personal preference, I just choose not to any longer.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm with Tobi on this one. I know that some dogs can chew these and marrow bone for a lifetime and have no issues but my dog has already managed to chip his four middle bottom teeth on marrow bones so I get nervous with any hard bones or chews...

Avery is now stuck with only bully Sticks, stuffed kongs, and nylabones..and for his bone in meats he pretty much only gets chicken and turkey...


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I think I am just going to stick with his treats and kong toys. I did just get him a new kong that is made out of firehose that seems pretty tough so hopefully that will be enough to keep him interested for a while. I just don't want him to hurt his teeth.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

A lady I know, before she started feeding raw, fed kibble. One of her dogs got a slab fracture from eating her kibble. 



lauren43 said:


> I'm with Tobi on this one. I know that some dogs can chew these and marrow bone for a lifetime and have no issues but my dog has already managed to chip his four middle bottom teeth on marrow bones so I get nervous with any hard bones or chews...
> 
> Avery is now stuck with only bully Sticks, stuffed kongs, and nylabones..and for his bone in meats he pretty much only gets chicken and turkey...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I realize everything has its risks, but with the way my dog chews, grinding his bottom teeth along the bone to get the meat off...he's bound to grind his botton teeth down to nothing...


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My dog got a slab fracture from chewing on an antler which resulted in a very pricy root canal surgery and crown for her. No more antlers for her. I do allow my more gentle chewer to have an antler in his crate. She was always a very aggressive chewer.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is what Avery's bottom row looks like:









I believe this was from marrow bones..


----------



## Mad Max (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if the ziwipeak antlers are any better than the ones sold in the big chain stores?


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

All antlers are very dense. There won't be any that are "any better" than others. IME deer antlers are better than moose or elk because of their slimmer size. But I still wouldn't use them. If you get any that crack, splinter or crumble I'd toss them out. The animal was likely exposed to toxins or seriously lacking in a certain nutrient.


----------

